# Hi! I’m a first time GSD owner!



## Barrett’smommy

Looking for advice on food for a 12 week old puppy. The breeder said he would eat anything and has been on dry puppy chow. We tried Organix puppy chow and it was a no go. I gave him Wellness puppy canned food and he loved it. Looking for the perfect diet for him, I am willing to mix dry and wet , just want what is right for him.


----------



## eddie1976E

Wet food = buying water. 

Try Fromm large breed puppy. Good food.


----------



## K9SHOUSE

Check out the Puppy Section on here. A section is devoted to feeding and should give you tons of info.


----------

